# The Buzludzha monument, and a few other bits from Bulgaria



## DigitalNoise

Ok, I know every man and his dog have been up mount Buzludzha these days, I thought I'd offer my perspective on it all anyway as it's such an amazing site. 

For those that don't know, I'll pop the wiki history in...



> Buzludzha is a historical peak in the Central Stara Planina, Bulgaria and is 1441 metres high. In 1868 it was the place of the final battle between Bulgarian rebels led by Hadji Dimitar and Stefan Karadzha [1] and the Turks. In 1891 the socialists led by Dimitar Blagoev assembled secretly in the area to form an organised socialist movement. In honour of this act was built the Buzludzha Monument, one of the symbols of the socialism in Bulgaria.



I was in a village near Veliko Turnovo helping my parents do up their house and remembered The Revolution's [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14868"]thread[/ame] on this place and thought I should really check how close it was. Only an hour's drive along the Shipka pass- let's say it's a very interesting road with even more interesting drivers, and that's just in the summer! This was a bit of a rushed trip, I have every intention of spending a night up there in the near future.




Buzludzha by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
The satnav says 61km but the monument still dominates the skyline. 




Buzludzha by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
There is a 12 km drive which takes you near the summit and then you have to walk the rest. On the way up you pass another large monument.




Buzludzha by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr




Buzludzha Pano 2 by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr




Stairs up to the main hall by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
Inside, this is the main entrance. As you can see it's all pretty trashed.




Inside the main entrance by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr




Buzludzha Pano 1 by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
Into the main hall. The scale of the place is immense. The mosaics that haven't been ripped off the wall are in surprisingly good nick. Now and then the clean marble floor is exposed and you get a feel for how grand this place was.




Hammer and Sickle by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
The text says 'Proletariat of every country unite!'




Main hall by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
It really is an amazing space.




Mosaics by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr




The UFO has landed by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr




Forget your past. by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr




Red star by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr




Quite a hike by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
And we're off. 




120 by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr

This place is difficult to sum up. You have to go there and experience it for yourself, it's quite unique.
Bulgaria itself is packed full of interesting things. The landscape is beautiful and dereliction is everywhere. You just have to be careful because it's impossible to tell what is disused and what isn't!




Playpark by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
Even the kids' play parks ooze communism.




Untitled by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
Almost every village has it's own Mig and field gun.




Mithaltsi village by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
This is our local Mig in Mihaltsi




Mithaltsi village by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
Our local field gun and war memorial




Untitled by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
This one, in a mountain village west of Gabrovo was just left to rot in someone's back garden.




Lightning over VT by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr
Veliko Turnovo itself is packed full of history. This fortress used to be the hub of the Ottoman empire.

And to finish, a shot from round the corner for our place.




Milhaltsi Sunset by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr

I hope you enjoyed this place as much as I did. If you haven't been, then go! If you want more, then have a look on my flickr


----------



## oldscrote

Amazing place, a shame it's so trashed.I did like the John Travolta disco mosaic.


----------



## Snips86x

This is great! Such an amazing and iconic structure left to rot. Superb images and love the history. Thanks!


----------



## night crawler

Awsome stuff, I'll haveto go back and look again on Flickr later.


----------



## fluffy5518

Never mind the interesting structure !! Those lightning pics are bloody amazing - now if only i had the guts to stand out in a thunder storm with tripod at the ready !!! Mate a seriously good report with some truly stunning pics to boot !! Good to see you back on here !!


----------



## DigitalNoise

Cheers guys 

Glad you liked them fluffy!


----------



## Foxylady

Great report there, DigitalN. Lovely to see some of the surrounding stuff as well as the fabulous monument.
Cheers.


----------



## phill.d

Simply stunning, the location is fantastic, the photos top quality. They don't come much better than this.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Badoosh

Fantastic photography, some of the best I've seen from this site & great to see shots from the surrounding area too not to mention THEM LIGHTNING SHOTS! Whoops, caps lock....ah what the heck, worth shouting about lol.

PS Love the Migs! I'll go now.


----------



## chris

Superb set of pictures


----------



## dizzydebs

Amazing looking place, the main hall looks like something out of star trek!!! the lightening pics are superb!! well done!!! gonna have a look on yr flicker i think, now that you have whetted my apettite lol


----------



## karltrowitz

love the lightning!


----------



## Acebikerchick

Wow what a place. Brilliant photos............


----------



## Curious Dragon

WOW!!!!!!!!

What a place!! That monument is absolutely amazing, would love to go see it for myself one day.

Now then... the matter of your photography... Simply Stunning!!! Thank you so much for sharing, it is such beautiful work.


----------



## DigitalNoise

Thanks for the comments guys, I just can't wait to get back


----------

